# [MODDER] ThunderStick Notifier, ROM modifier....



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

DISCLAIMER: This software has the potential to change your device for the worst if not used correctly. There are a lot of safeties in place to keep this from happening but something could go awry that was unexpected. You take full responsibility for the results of using this software.

REQUIREMENTS: 
-Windows XP or later
-ADB Must be correctly installed - CLICK HERE FOR INSTRUCTIONS

Description:
ThunderStick notifier was originally created to alert users of Thunderstick roms when new releases are available. Well it has evolved quite a bit and has become a much more usefull software than just for updating ThunderStick Roms. 
It can be used with any device now... That's right any android device.

It allows you to use your Desktop PC to download, install and make modifications directly to your Android Device. Along with messaging and comment features that allow you to interact with other users.

*What you can do with devices not Running ThunderStick Roms*
-Modify the Text of Certain screens and Apps
-Modify the Color displayed on certain screens and apps
-Modify The ROM Loaded on your Phone (HTC Android Sense Roms)
-Download and Change the boot animations
-Backup your apps (experimental app data backup as well)
-Restore apps (experimental data restore as well)
-Download and Add live wallpapers
-Message other users of ThunderStick Notifier
-Post requests for ThunderStick Roms, Notifier or the www.IgottDroid.com Website

*[What might not work with all devices]*
-Live wallpapers maybe a little iffy from device to device, they will probably work but will potentially not be sized correctly.
-MODs may not work, these are intended for ThunderStick ROM users but may work with others.

*[What will definitely not work for other users*
-ROMS, Lock Screens and MODS should not be downloaded and used unless you have a HTC Thunderbolt.

Here is a Screen Shot (probably outdated)









Feel free to download from the link below
And thank me if you find this usefull

*DOWNOAD HERE*


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

You developed this?


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

b16 said:


> You developed this?


Yup

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

downloading now to test... looks nice


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Big changes made last night to the mid my phone module. major improvements made to the methods used. Much faster. 
Sense 2 lock screen text mods.

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks good, gonna try it


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> Looks good, gonna try it


Please report back with any problems..

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"ThunderStick said:


> Please report back with any problems..
> 
> Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


Will do


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Updated, now allows changes to the color of the text of certain apps and screens.
This feature will grow as I add the appropriate settings.
Updates to TSN will not be required for these new settings to be available so check back regularly.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Updated
You can now add your own MODs or Download Mods submitted from other users using the MOD My Device button


----------

